# ROMS with launchers built in



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't understand why devs are putting their own tweaked versions of launchers into ROMs. There are so many choices out there for launchers that it seems like a fruitless venture to spend time building a launcher and incorporating it into a ROM and their ROM control panels. Most, if not all, of us have our favorite and upon flashing a new ROM we quickly rip out the default launcher and replace it with our own flavor of the week. Another reason I don't get it is that these 3rd party launchers are often built with much more functionality than the stock launcher (or the tweaked one) that it doesn't even make sense to mod the default launcher or even continue to use/mod Trebuchet. I do understand that this is an open source community and the will to mod everything we can is strong but I feel there is no point to re-inventing the wheel when it comes to launchers.

Just my .0000000002

/rant


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I don't understand why devs are putting their own tweaked versions of launchers into ROMs. There are so many choices out there for launchers that it seems like a fruitless venture to spend time building a launcher and incorporating it into a ROM and their ROM control panels. Most, if not all, of us have our favorite and upon flashing a new ROM we quickly rip out the default launcher and replace it with our own flavor of the week. Another reason I don't get it is that these 3rd party launchers are often built with much more functionality than the stock launcher (or the tweaked one) that it doesn't even make sense to mod the default launcher or even continue to use/mod Trebuchet. I do understand that this is an open source community and the will to mod everything we can is strong but I feel there is no point to re-inventing the wheel when it comes to launchers.
> 
> Just my .0000000002
> 
> /rant


 I don't get what your saying.. Most roms do come with 3rd party launchers.. Liquid comes with apex.. Well most cone with apex nova etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

CNA - comes with it's own launcher. There is/was another one.. can't think of what it is right now.

Side note: I flashed CNA 2.0 which is why I thought DAFUQ would you do that!?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Most of the tweaking is done by the themers ,for good reason.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought CNA basically used trebucket

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Ianxcom said:


> I thought CNA basically used trebucket


I think it does too but they mod it a bit more & incorporate it into their lil ROM toolbelt. IMO - pointless. Spend that time thinking up new features not re-doing what has already been done.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

CM9 comes with Trebuchet launcher and that is highly customizable and fast. Almost as customizable as nova launcher. When I'm on CM9, I use stock launcher 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he's saying that yes of course they come with launchers, but why should they when we will just pick our own anyways.

I'm kinda glad they did, or I would've paid for nova prime and prolly never tried apex lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe some people like those launchers? If I used CM9 I'd probably stick to Trebuchet. I use AOKP and used to use Nova, which it comes with unmodified, until very recently. I doubt the devs say "let's modify a launcher rather than add all these cool features we came up with." It's probably one or two devs on the team who have some free time and tried something.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Just my 2¢ from a dev's point of view:

I build a custom launcher because I know what I want to see in a launcher and I know I can make it a reality. While nova/trebuchet/apex are great launchers, I tend to get lost in their settings menues and I wind up with a stock-esque launcher all over again. At least with my launcher I know I can bake in all of the features I want and I know I will use.

I mostly mod the launcher to bring added speed and fluidity. I also added 7 screens and removed the search bar in addition to speed tweaks. While my launcher isn't as customizable or feature rich as nova or apex doesn't mean that it isn't as good as either of them. It just means that my launcher doesn't have an elaborate settings menu with tons of customizations. I prefer to hard code my own customizations in that I know EVERYBODY will like rather than coding in things that some will use and some will forget about.Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GeekMcLeod (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what you mean. It's not hard to delete the launcher included. I always delete them cause I haven't used a rom that uses nova. But it's still unnecessary. I understand if it's your own, or a tweaked version but when it's the regular version that can be downloaded from the playstore, it seems pointless.

Sent running, scared, from my GSM Galaxy Nexus running Liquid1.25 w/ LeanKernel3.2.1+Tweaks13.1


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

I actually prefer a slightly modded stockish launcher to the popular market launchers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, they have to include some launcher, what is the big deal? I guess I am missing the point of this...


----------



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

hoppermi said:


> Well, they have to include some launcher, what is the big deal? I guess I am missing the point of this...


What IS the big deal tbh. U will replace the stock launcher, or u will replace the custom one. Eithet way you have to replace a launcher, the # of stepz is the same









Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

/sigh...
It's called reading. Top to bottom, left to right... a group of words together is called a sentence. Take Tylenol for any headaches... Midol for any cramps. 
The point is why spend the time/effort to building functionality into a launcher then taking that functionality and building it into a custom menu inside the ROM's settings when there are a plethora of launchers that do the exact same thing and, for the most part, do it better. Obviously you need a launcher to start. Obviously you can remove said launcher with a matter of clicks. You cannot remove the custom menu in a ROM toolbox dedicated to that launcher. If you like the slightly modded stock launcher - cool. You are in the minority. Most of us remove the launcher that comes with a ROM and switch to Nova/Apex/Trebuchet/<insert what you like here>. Modding a launcher "just because I can" seems like a fruitless effort & opens doors for bugs that aren't needed.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

If you don't like the included launcher, install a new one and delete. Or build the rom yourself, most of them are open source.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> If you don't like the included launcher, install a new one and delete. Or build the rom yourself, most of them are open source.


Are you kidding me? Did you even read what it said at all or were you setting out to make yourself look ridiculous? The point is that he don't get why they do it. To me it's like trying to build your own front door when you can just go buy one. Has nothing to do with a rom, nothing to do with the removal process, nothing to do with criticism of a developer.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> /sigh...
> It's called reading. Top to bottom, left to right... a group of words together is called a sentence. Take Tylenol for any headaches... Midol for any cramps.
> The point is why spend the time/effort to building functionality into a launcher then taking that functionality and building it into a custom menu inside the ROM's settings when there are a plethora of launchers that do the exact same thing and, for the most part, do it better. Obviously you need a launcher to start. Obviously you can remove said launcher with a matter of clicks. You cannot remove the custom menu in a ROM toolbox dedicated to that launcher. If you like the slightly modded stock launcher - cool. You are in the minority. Most of us remove the launcher that comes with a ROM and switch to Nova/Apex/Trebuchet/. Modding a launcher "just because I can" seems like a fruitless effort & opens doors for bugs that aren't needed.


I think quite the opposite. I feel that if it is your rom, you should build in whatever you want. If you are the user, you should remove any app you don't want and replace with one you do.

Most devs like the challenge of modding the launcher, and I say that it is a good practice to get into. The devs of nova/apex/trebuchet didn get where they are by using someone elses work because theirs didn't match up in features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

If you don't want to list them it's ok, but I am just curious what roms you are talking about. Most of the one's that I have used either come with apex/nova, or come with the stock launcher which is not hacked at all. Of the roms that I know of that include a modded stock launcher, I feel more users than you would think stick with that launcher. Also to jdkoreclipse's point, if the developer wants that launcher for themselves then they are not waisting their time because they would be doing it anyways for their personal preference.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Are you kidding me? Did you even read what it said at all or were you setting out to make yourself look ridiculous? The point is that he don't get why they do it. To me it's like trying to build your own front door when you can just go buy one. Has nothing to do with a rom, nothing to do with the removal process, nothing to do with criticism of a developer.


I don't have to make myself look ridiculous. That shit is built in. I'm criticizing the point of this entire thread as it just seems like a rant. If you want a dev to do what you want, money talks. Pay the man, get whatever BS launcher you desire OR just do it yourself like the thousands that don't come on here and complain about something miniscule.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> I don't have to make myself look ridiculous. That shit is built in. I'm criticizing the point of this entire thread as it just seems like a rant. If you want a dev to do what you want, money talks. Pay the man, get whatever BS launcher you desire OR just do it yourself like the thousands that don't come on here and complain about something miniscule.


the point of my thread is not what about the devs aren't doing it is about what they are doing. i apologize for any language barrier if English isn't your native tongue but I don't understand why the devs ARE including THEIR OWN launcher when there are so more, feature filled, launchers on the market. This isn't about building an entire rom or paying for a feature. the point is that there is a feature that isn't needed due to the abundance of equally, if not more, impressive 3rd party launchers out there. i'm sorry but I'm not clear on how to drive this point home to you - then again, i don't have to. if you can't grasp the point of what i'm saying please move along and comment on another thread that you understand. thank you in advance for your prompt compliance.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe the DEVs want to.... It is THEIR rom.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Maybe the DEVs want to.... It is THEIR rom.


Dear lord yes. God forbid that somebody uses their knowledge of code to add some features that THEY like to the launcher of the rom that THEY build.

Some of you are making a mountain from a mole hill.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Dude, most if not all devs do it not only for themselseves but also obviously with their theoretical userbase. You start objecting to adding customizations/preferences/utilities the dev finds useful or think his users will enjoy/use then you may as well hault all aosp rootrom development right now. I don't see how your mentality stays limited to launchers, I could see it being extended to kernels...power menu code...etc etc. What has made all of these roms great in the end though is their individual identity/essence none of which would exist if devs werent able to pick and choose the particulars in apps, code, ui that define their rom in the first place. I don't understand your argument....I could rant more but I think my points been made. No flames, just love.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> I am in no way complaining about a rom - but to answer your question BAMF & CNA do it. I flashed CNA 2.0 and BAMF 1.2 yesterday and it included the launcher control panel in the "tools" portion of the rom. I really liked both ROMs but I switched back to my good ole Apex leaving the launcher portion of the tools useless to me. Just got me thinking about why a dev would build in features like that.
> 
> I get what you're saying and the best comparison is a car with the radio controls in the steering wheel. If I swap out that radio the controls in the steering wheel are now useless ('er depending on which radio you get ). Is it cool? Yes. Should more cars have their controls built into the vehicle? Sure why not. Should those controls be placed somewhere else so that if the device they control is replaced the tools to control them are taken out as well? I think so.
> 
> the point of my thread is not what about the devs aren't doing it is about what they are doing. i apologize for any language barrier if English isn't your native tongue but I don't understand why the devs ARE including THEIR OWN launcher when there are so more, feature filled, launchers on the market. This isn't about building an entire rom or paying for a feature. the point is that there is a feature that isn't needed due to the abundance of equally, if not more, impressive 3rd party launchers out there. i'm sorry but I'm not clear on how to drive this point home to you - then again, i don't have to. if you can't grasp the point of what i'm saying please move along and comment on another thread that you understand. thank you in advance for your prompt compliance.


We do it because we build roms for us, if I want something to happen I make it so that's why I learned java.

And I read the entire thread and I whole heartily disagree. Just because someone did a decent job with an app that should NEVER discourage further development, what is amazing and does everything today is tomorrows looser if they don't keep up.

And not to be a butt but lots of oems produce roms that are decent, and yet we are all here because of the custom roms... whats the difference? And a better question is why are you so hurt that developers are attempting to give you a better FREE product


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> We do it because we build roms for us, if I want something to happen I make it so that's why I learned java....


----------

